# buying a used air suspension for MKV



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

hey guys. Im really interested in buying a used air suspension kit, and I think that I'm getting a pretty sweet deal. for $1500

What i want to know is, since I'm totally new at this, what should I look for when purchasing the suspension? 
Anything I should be worried about?

MK5 GOLF/GTI FULL KIT WITH AUTOPILOT DIGITAL MANAGEMENT
(FRONT SUSPENSION: AIR LIFT SLAM SERIES, FRONT SWAY BAR MOUNTS: YES, REAR SUSPENSION: AIR LIFT SLAM SERIES, REAR SHOCKS: AIR LIFT (+$100.00), AIR LINE SIZE: 3/8 INCH (+$35.00), COMPRESSOR: VIAIR 444C (+$45.00), AIR TANK: BLACK STEEL SKINNY 5 GALLON, PRESSURE CUT-OFF: 145 PSI)
1$2,480.00 USD$2,480.00 USD
Subtotal:$2,480.00 USD
Shipping:$89.24 USD
Grand Total:$2,569.24 USD


Only issue is one rear shock is shot. 
what will need to be changed after I purchase this kit used?

All the help Would be appreciated/.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That should be a solid kit as long as the AutoPilot is working properly. A pair of new rear shocks from Air Lift is just $50. :thumbup:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

*FV-QR*

make sure the wiring for the ecu isn't hacked and you'll need a power wire at the least


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

thanx for the help


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

well i got the kit.

Now just need to buy some air line, and get it installed 

what do you guys recommend I use, 1/4 or 3/8. I think 3/8 raises and lowers a bit harsh, which leads me to 1/4. 

Any reason I should't?

Thanx for all the help


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya just get new rear shocks as a pair.

Im running 1/4 all around. Fronts air out slower than the rears...but gives me time to make use my front wheels are straight.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Go 1/4. It's more flexable so its easier to run. I switched from 3/4. And I like the 1/4 a whole lot better


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like to see video of the 3/4 lines:laugh: might as well be hydrolics.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

pmd


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

after my experience with used valves, i'll never buy any used air ride component ever again


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

You can always buy flow controls for your kit too.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Andy P said:


> You can always buy flow controls for your kit too.


Yup. And they dont seem too expensive


----------

